# 2012 Caad10 Color Schemes



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Does anybody have pictures of the 2012 Cannondale CAAD10 models?


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

fab4 said:


> Does anybody have pictures of the 2012 Cannondale CAAD10 models?


Old Man Dave

This guy appears to. 
I'm really curious about what the BBQ will look like. It's not pictured there, but three other schemes are. 

I'm personally pretty happy with my '11 white 10-3....

If the BBQ looks like the anodized '11 10-1 I think I'll be jealous.


----------



## Ledipus (Apr 17, 2007)

In the past for all C-Dale road and MTN bikes BBQ has been a matte black finish. Looking at the webite that does seem to be what they have on the 2011 CAAD 10-1. It's what my 2010 CAAD 9-4 is, and it is awesome.


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

Road catalog here: blog Cannondale: Cannondale 2012: Gamme Route

In summary, the CAAD10-1 will come in anodized again, colour code (BLA). The other black option (BBQ) is jet black, similar to the 2011 black on the 10-5 and 10-4, except the white accents on the fork and stays have been replaced with matte grey.

The catalog link above is for the EU region, and therefore, doesn't list the Rival-spec 10-4 with the raw and blue/orange Gulf schemes.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

The top tube on the CAAD10 looks like it's melting. That bugs me. 
That said, I really like the blue/orange combo. Finally something slightly different.


----------

